# RE600 Ryobi Plunge Router



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Anyone else have one of these & find that it has crappy bearings in it ? I use mine as a dedicated router in my router table. It is about 6 years old. Maybe a little older.
I have replaced the bearings twice & they are going again.
Would like to replace them myself with quality bearings. If I can't the solution is likely going to be the nearest trash can. Has anyone done this ?

Lee


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lee, you are better off tossing the Ryobi and here is why: The bearings have failed three times in 6 years. This isn't a bearing problem as you would think but a problem with the motor housing. It is not right in some way, perhaps a stress crack inside, just loose fitting where it holds the bearings or most likely mis-aligned. This is the reason your bearings keep failing. Don't keep spending good money on a lost cause. The money is better spent on a new router.


----------



## joseph f (Aug 25, 2006)

I have one ,has been great ,but i do not use it that often and part of the greatness was the price . I would also say buy a new one ,there are some real nice ones with great features out there.


----------



## Dutchman (Nov 27, 2005)

I have 2 of them and have not had any problems.They work well, and i also would buy Ryobi again. Was there a problem with some of them, or is this a isolated problem. Is it worth calling their service and see. If it is a bigger problen, they might help to replace Yours.


----------



## BlackSilver (Jan 13, 2005)

I have one that's been in use for about 15 years, and the bearings are still smooth as silk.

If you throw it away, save the circuit board as mine is getting a little flaky (erratic speed control).


----------

